# **Neutrals & White swatches!!**



## Fee (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if it's my computer or the pic but the e/s names don't show up very well so i list them from left to right:
Painterly PP,Dancinglight LP,Your ladyship pig, Maid of honor,Blanc type, Shroom, Ricepaper, Samoa silk


Hope it helps!!^^

<33


----------

